# Router spinnt



## Johannes Postler (2. Januar 2003)

hi leute

ich hab ein netzwerk zuhause, bei dem der router die IP-adressen vergibt. jeder computer bekommt die richtige IP (192.168.10.xxx), nur meiner bekommt eine x-beliebige IP (169.154.xxx.xxx). wenn ich einen neuen pc ans LAN anschließe bekommt der die richtige IP. manuell konfigurieren funzt auch nicht. das ganze hat schon einmal funktioniert und ist plötzlich abgestürzt. ich kann meinen pc (win xp) einstellen wie ich will, funktioniert nicht mehr. bin total ratlos. 

tirolausserfern


----------



## Rettungsdackel (5. Januar 2003)

guck mal ob dein dhcp-dienst läuft

lösch auch deine alternative konfiguration der tcp/ip-einstellung (auf automatisches beziehen der adresse stellen)

oder lösch mal dein tcp/ip protokoll und installier es wieder (standardeinstellungen sollten dhcp beinhalten)


----------



## Johannes Postler (5. Januar 2003)

gute idee, werd das protokoll gelich deinstallieren. habe jetzt beim router die dhcp-funktion deaktiviert weil bei router und server die dhcp-funktion aktiviert war . hilft aber auch nix...


----------



## Tim C. (8. Januar 2003)

Dann lass mal die DHCP Server Funktion beim Router an und beende aber sämtliche anderen DHCP Server die womöglich im LAN laufen und schalte alle PC's auf IP Automatisch beziehen.


----------



## Johannes Postler (8. Januar 2003)

danke leute, habe seit 2 minuten dass problem gelöst:
router war unschuldig, an meinem pc war die ip-adresse des servers mit 255.255.255.255 eingestellt, was natürlich nicht funktioniert. zuerst habe ich versucht, die ip-adresse des dhcp-servers in der systemregistrierung zu ändern, hat aber nicht funktioniert, hat aber nicht funktioniert. habe die wireless lan-antenne (fix eingebaut) deinstalliert und wieder installiert und jetzt funzt es wieder.

tirolausserfern


----------

